# AW Série 2 d'occasion: quel prix, que vérifier pour la vente ?



## Karamazow (1 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Je m'interroge sur l'intérêt d'acheter une AW Série 2 d'occasion, car je ne vois pas l'utilité d'avoir la connectivité 4G évoquée par les rumeurs, qu'en pensez-vous ?

Autre point, quel serait pour vous le bon prix d'achat pour une AW Série 2, taille 42 en acier inox noir ?

Enfin, en cas d'achat d'occasion, comment m'assurer que la montre a bien été dissociée du compte iCloud et/ou de l'iPhone de l'ancien propriétaire ?
Autrement dit, comment puis-je m'assurer que je ne vais pas me retrouver avec un objet considéré comme appartenant à l'ancien propriétaire, une fois que je lui aurai donné l'argent ?

Merci pour vos réponses !

Kara


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (25 Septembre 2017)

J’ai acheté une Séries 2  en acier inoxydable. Excellente décision pour remplacer mon Watch série 0.
Pour ce qui est d’acheter d’occasion, l’Watch est sensée avoir été dépareillée de l’iPhone. Donc, je ne vois pas comment tu pourrais te faire avoir. 
My 2 cents


----------



## Karamazow (26 Septembre 2017)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> J’ai acheté une Séries 2  en acier inoxydable.
> My 2 cents




Salut Bruno,

De même : j'ai acheté il y a 3 semaines une AW2 42mm en acier inoxydable noir sidéral.

J'en suis très content !


----------



## Vanton (4 Octobre 2017)

Y en a une à moins de 400€ sur Toulouse... Elle me titille...


----------



## Karamazow (4 Octobre 2017)

Vanton a dit:


> Y en a une à moins de 400€ sur Toulouse... Elle me titille...



C’est sûr que c’est une belle somme pour ce qui reste une montre, mais je suis très content de la mienne !


----------



## jeremy_titi (8 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour, si cela peut intéresser quelqu’un, je vends la mienne :
- Série 2 42mm
- Alu gris sidéral
- bracelet nylon noir
- acheter en septembre 2016.


----------

